# RAIN UPDATE SWAP MEET CANCELLED!



## acurint (Apr 9, 2022)

RAIN ALERT UPDATE!! To all swap vendors, due to forecasted rain overnight Friday evening and showers Saturday morning, we have to CANCEL our second annual swap and shop vintage bicycle meet. We will be working on a future date in the meanwhile and thanks for your support.


----------

